# iTouch on it's way - how to set up apps?



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks to a kindle boarder who's son upgraded and sold us his old one, dd is getting a 2nd gen iTouch for her birthday.  We don't have any other apple devises so apps are new to us.  Are they linked to the computer you bought them on, or can all our house computers access the account?  If we get another apple devise, can we load the purchased apps onto that devise also?  Is there a way to block purchases on the iTouch, or to remove the credit card from the store account? 

Any must have apps for an 11yo?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Apps will be linked to your iTunes account.  It is possible to share iTunes on several devices/computers.  But your iPod will be synced to a specific computer.  If memory serves, you can have five computers registered to your iTunes account.  I am no aware of any limitations on amount of devices as I have had upwards of ten iPods active.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Also, if you have a Facebook acct, you can get info on the latest apps here http://www.facebook.com/AppStore


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks!  I have iTunes installed and several apps ready to move to the Touch when it arrives.  

One more question....  How do I add the Touch to my Amazon account?  I have the app downloaded.  Do I have to wait until it is on the Touch and do it from there?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Thanks! I have iTunes installed and several apps ready to move to the Touch when it arrives.
> 
> One more question.... How do I add the Touch to my Amazon account? I have the app downloaded. Do I have to wait until it is on the Touch and do it from there?


yes, once the app is on your touch, launch the app and it will ask for your Amazon username and password. Once activated on the touch, you should then see the itouch in your list of devices on your "manage my kindle" page

fyi, you will have to set up your touch for your wifi, or if you don't have wifi, go to a place with free wifi (I don't think you can activate the amazon account within the app when the itouch offline, but I might be wrong...I had mine hooked up to my wifi long before I discovered the kindle app)


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks!  We have Wi-fi at home so after I get it connected I'll activate the Kindle app.  Can I deregister and reregister the Touch as wanted so dd doesn't have access to all my books?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Thanks! We have Wi-fi at home so after I get it connected I'll activate the Kindle app. Can I deregister and reregister the Touch as wanted so dd doesn't have access to all my books?


Hmmm...in the spirit of testing this for you, I just deregistered my kindle app on my iphone (after all, the touch is just an iphone without the phone part). The answer if "kind of" The app appears to work with the multitasking of the newest iphone/itouch software. This means that the app stays open even when you aren't in it. I found that I could deresister the app and I would have access to the books on it as long as I didn't remove the app from the list of open apps (I know this makes little sense to you, but you can see all the open apps by double tapping the "home" button at the bottom of the touch....you then close them all the way by touch and holding the app symbols until it wiggles and the selecting the "x" to close it). If I closed it all the way, then upon relaunching the app, it required resistering to Amazon before going to the book list. So if your daugher closes it all the way, all you have to do is rerester it, the derester it again to keep her from having access to your archives.

Also, to note....books cannot be purchased from the kindle app itself. Instead the "get books" button actually takes you to the Amazon mobile page in the internest browser. So, after you derester it, hit the "get books" button, select a catagory, and scroll to the bottom of the screen and make sure you are logged out.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks.  I was able to download tons of books for her, and I will deregister the touch before I wrap it for her b-day.


----------

